# OK, who is the sick sick [email protected]@rd



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

The other day i came into work and there was an insured mail slip sitting at my desk, no doubt a reminder that i had ignored my mail for the past few days by an astute soldier. I went down to the mail room with my slip filled out and there awaited me two boxes, approximatly the same size, and from the same addy. I thought maybe this was the "Operation Herfghanistan" delivery, but the addy didnt match the addy i had remembered from Mr C, and the name was unfamiliar as well. Well i took my package back to work and opened it up. Inside package # 1 was an assortment of cigars, too many for me to count, and a small maybe 10 count humi. Well i thought this was an amazing bomb, and couldnt believe me (mis)fourtune to have recieved it. then the second box... oh the second box... In lied a 100 count beautiful wood humi, again packed with cigars and a digital hydro, an analog hydro, and a pound of humi beads... 

Again i thought surely this was the Operation Herfghanistan shipment, this was far too much for only one Gorilla to send, but there was no cooler, and the contents did not match up to the picture. I do not recoginze the name on the package, so i want to know who the fine BOTL was the steped up to the plate and hit a grand slam is. Anyone have any idea?

Camp Phoenix is still ringing from the blast, any help finding this sick twisted individual will be greatly appreciated...

LT :gn


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Helluva hit, whoever was responsible!! 

Enjoy 'em, LT. Wish I could help on ID of the suspect, but I'm not "in the know" on this one!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

".......Again i thought surely this was the Operation Herfghanistan shipment, this was far too much for only one Gorilla to send,...." 

:r x4

You don't know some of the magillas around here vewy well, do you!

Nice job......who ever did it!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice! Enjoy them LT. WTG to the sneaky bomber!


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I believe it orriginated in VA, but i will have to double ceck this when i get back to my room, next time i can get online i will have more intel on the suspect, maybe this will narrow it down a bit.. A classic "who done it"...

LT :gn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Grats LT Rich, regardless what you think you all DERSERVE everything you get.

I wish I knew who sent it because that is simply awesome!!!!!

Enjoy bro and most of all be Safe!!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

That's incredible!
Whoever did that needs to step forward and take responsibilty. 

Job well done.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

COngrats LT, you got a great bomb there!, and whoever sent it.. WTG!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

That is a hell of a lot of incoming friendly fire. 


Enjoy them dude. 


And hell of a good job to done it.



Stacey


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Enjoy them LT Rich.

Whoever did it is a great Botl or Sotl !


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey LT - it wasn't me this time - I usually put my name on my bombs - and I'm in jersey - so, good luck with finding the mad virginia bomber - In the mean time - enjoy all of the smokes!

*btw - make that 600*

:w


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

From Virginia? I have some thoughts on who that may be...

Was this the carnage of Frank & Anita? 

Regardless, GREAT HIT!!! :w


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Great hit whoever it was

hey cross match their name with the first name thread : )

maybe that will help

E


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds like you need to call out the NAVY and possibly get a DOC or 2 to help with the injured. (Just a guess).


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Whom ever it was way to go! LT a well deserved package for your service to all of us. Enjoy!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW! That's a helluva hit, but you guys deserve it. Extra recognition to the responsible party.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Dang LT. That's like hitting the PowerBall Baby!!! Enjoy the blessing. CS members are awesome.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, glad to hear it arrived safe and sound...I was wondering how long it would take to get over there. Hope you enjoy, just a thank you for all you and the rest of our soldiers do for us back home. Stay safe and get home soon. Thanks again:u


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice job Db


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

That's an awesome hit and you guys definitely deserve it. Great job whoever did this!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

KICK A$$ Job DannyBoy!!!!!!!!! Congrats LT.!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

ClubStogie said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dannyboy again.


Good on ya' Dannyboy. Enjoy them smokes LT and the gang.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great job Daniel! Congrats to LT and thank you also for all that you're doing. Stay safe.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Good job Dannyboy.

Stacey


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> Well, glad to hear it arrived safe and sound...I was wondering how long it would take to get over there. Hope you enjoy, just a thank you for all you and the rest of our soldiers do for us back home. Stay safe and get home soon. Thanks again:u


Great hit Dannyboy! You really made their month.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Sounds like war was declared on LT.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, not only did you get rocked big time, but it blew up at you work! dam that's one sneeky bomber!!!!


----------

